# When to buy a new phone?



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
currently i have a droid charge that, thanks to the developer community, is still being supported past when verizon stopped supporting it. i am happy with the phone, it does what i need it to most of the time. i was on verizons unlimited plan before they got rid of it and was grandfathered into it, so i can keep the plan as long as i dont renew my contract. the charge, with a 1ghz single core and 512 mb ram is slow compared to newer phones like the sgs3. when a new phone comes out with newer better features and specs, it frustrates me that as soon as you buy the newest device, it is crushed in performance by another device a few months later. i am always looking for a used phone that isn't too expensive so i can get new features, but i am always wondering what's around the corner, i need a suggestion on a new phone that won't be obsolete in less than 6 months. and one that will be strongly supported by the manufacturer as well as the developer community. the nexus devices have a long life, so i am thinking of getting the galaxy nexus after everyone sells what they have to get the new nexus device, but will it be outdated by then? but that's just the nature of technology i suppose...moore's law is proven. [/background]


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Based on what you've said, I would just wait for the next nexus and buy it outright. The galaxy nexus is still supported, and will continue to be as long as its hardware allows, but it's also a year old now, and, given its success, a successor won't be far off. Besides, if you get the next nexus near its launch, that phone will be solid for at least the term that a subsidized device on a renewed service contract would be. Just my opinion.


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

Okay, but I heard that the next nexus won't support cdma, so it wouldn't work on Verizon?

Droid Charge with Tweaked 3.0


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

wdswds said:


> Okay, but I heard that the next nexus won't support cdma, so it wouldn't work on Verizon?
> 
> Droid Charge with Tweaked 3.0


That's a rumor at this point. The galaxy nexus was and is hugely successful for VZW, I'd be surprised if there wasn't a CDMA version of the next nexus released.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

It is still left to be debated what the next round of Nexus devices will be. I've heard there will be multiple this time around from different manufacturers. I just hope one of those is Motorola and is CDMA. That would be the ultimate combination for me since Motorola has top-notch hardware most of the time.

But at the moment, the Galaxy Nexus may be a huge success to Verizon, but they certainly don't treat the phone that way. Took forever for ICS 4.0.4 to come out for it, and now the wait for the official JB build is on. Sprint already has it, and is a CDMA carrier. The GSM variant I believe has already had JB available as an OTA. Though, I guess it won't matter if you root and flash a JB ROM I suppose, that's always an option to do if you want.


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

It's just really expensive to get a new phone right as it comes out for full price...

Droid Charge with Ninjarom


----------

